# My 9-year-old retrieving rather large swarm - takes hit to forehead



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

What a fantastic video to start my day! Great job Marshall! 
I tried getting my grandson (now 11) interested in bees but it's not happening. The grandgirls either. 

We had a few swarms in my area at the end of February, but I have not heard or seen any since then, and none to bait boxes since February.


----------



## Jerry T Indiana (Apr 7, 2014)

I love his enthusiasm and how excited he was an amazed each time he looked in the box.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Thanks so much for all the great and positive comments.

My son enjoyed reading them.

:applause:


----------



## Stadger (Apr 20, 2014)

What a rockin' trooper!


----------



## jonbril (Jun 12, 2013)

He's a tough cookie! Thanks for sharing, watching this video gave my 5 yr old a much needed confidence boost! Last year he wouldn't go near the hives with me, but after watching he said he's ready!


----------



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

Great job! he took that sing like a champ. This will be our first year keeping bees and my 9 year old daughter is very excited. I hope she is as enthusiastic as Marshall. Maybe we'll have to make a couple nukes for our top bar hives just in case.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Awesome job JP...err I mean Marshall ! He reacted better than when I first took one to the head looking up in a veil I always wear a ball cap under now so the brim holds it off my face


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

He did real well. In the future wear a ball cap under the suit. It will keep the screen away from his face.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> He did real well. In the future wear a ball cap under the suit. It will keep the screen away from his face.


Yes, that's good advice !!!

So my dad calls this morning paranoid that CPS will see the video and attempt to investigate and/or confiscate Marshall for "child neglect" because
Marshall only had flip-flops on. My dad loves the video, by the way, but he knows how crazy and paranoid things have gotten with CPS, especially here in Florida.

By the way, I didn't notice he only had flip-flops until we arrived at the call....lol.......and as you all know, bees don't generally care about feet, especially swarms.

I don't know. Should I be concerned?

.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Mr.Beeman said:


> He did real well. In the future wear a ball cap under the suit. It will keep the screen away from his face.


and SHOES or better some boots!

Great job Marshall!


Don


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

I wouldn't think so esp since he had on all the protective gear. You are not forcing him to do the work with bees. 

There was an article about a young bee keeper in florida, 8-9 doing swarms, raising them, getting stung. It was in the news paper. He didn't get taken from his parents. In fact the kids honey won first place.

Tell your son way to go! He is a trooper.
I was watching the girls when we first got them, 20 feet away, one flew over and got me right above my eye. Looked like I took a hit to the face! Swollen eye for days. That was before I started using unkers, that stuff works great for me.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

This is a good way to lose a swarm. Taking handfuls of bees and dropping them into an empty box can really get them airborne and all take off. You're fortunate they stayed.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Barry said:


> This is a good way to lose a swarm. Taking handfuls of bees and dropping them into an empty box can really get them airborne and all take off. You're fortunate they stayed.


Barry, I'm open to suggestions.

Admittedly I'm mainly experienced with cut-outs - not swarms.

Since I couldn't shake the branch or cut the branch, what could I have done, or had Marshall do differently?

I did place top bars over them very soon into it.

.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Barry said:


> This is a good way to lose a swarm. Taking handfuls of bees and dropping them into an empty box can really get them airborne and all take off. You're fortunate they stayed.


That was my thought too as I watched the video, the bees leaving either at that time or later. I had a situation like yours and I ran something along the tree branch at the base of the swarm to try and get them to fall in one clump--I think a dustpan with rubber edge. Then used bee brush after, and smoked like you said. 

Still, this was his first time and I think it's awesome. I too hope they stayed.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

PatBeek said:


> Barry, I'm open to suggestions.


Anything you can do to "anchor" them is a good thing. A top bar with comb, even empty comb, to place in the hive would be good. I always take frames of empty comb with me when I go on a swarm call. If warm enough, the best is comb with brood in it for those swarms like this one where you can't cut the branch and have to pull the cluster apart to get them off. You just want to do everything you can to avoid getting them airborne.

Another option is to place the hive/box right under them on the ladder and let them make the move into it. If you give them a reason to use it, they usually will. I've taken a handful of bees from the cluster, dropped them in and placed a cover on right away and then let them do their thing. They will start moving in.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

A bee vac would surely "anchor" them and would be less chaotic. Done it many times.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> A bee vac would surely "anchor" them and would be less chaotic. Done it many times.


LOL, I knew that was coming.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Barry said:


> Anything you can do to "anchor" them is a good thing. A top bar with comb, even empty comb, to place in the hive would be good. I always take frames of empty comb with me when I go on a swarm call. If warm enough, the best is comb with brood in it for those swarms like this one where you can't cut the branch and have to pull the cluster apart to get them off. You just want to do everything you can to avoid getting them airborne.
> 
> Another option is to place the hive/box right under them on the ladder and let them make the move into it. If you give them a reason to use it, they usually will. I've taken a handful of bees from the cluster, dropped them in and placed a cover on right away and then let them do their thing. They will start moving in.


Yes, I concur 100%.

You are exactly correct.

But you have to admit, when they knew they were being moved into a top bar hive, they were as content as could be !!! 

.


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice work Marshall!


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

You might find some use for either a silicone pot scraper or one of the plastic spreaders that come with a can of Bondo.

If your guy was involved with 4-H and the CPS folks tried to intervene a defense of "just a 4-H project" might be enough to get two government agencies to go at each other, then you step back and watch. 4-H is a pretty good organization anyway.

Marshall looks like a pretty good troop to me.

Bill


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for the video Pat. Sorry your son got nailed.

Phil


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

great vid!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

I inspected this hive today and it is completely booming !!!

I have inspected it previously, but it seems this past week they have gone on a rampage.

That hive is already about 3/4 built with comb.........................ok, well maybe 5/8.

.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Your son must be so proud, as he should be. I noticed in my colonies too, some of the smaller ones suddenly started booming in about a couple week period. 

Particularly 2 small swarms I got from late fall, all of a sudden filled their double high nuks and I had to transfer to 10 frame and add medium this past week. A month ago I was debating on pulling the queen and combining, and now bursting at the seams. I'm going to start a thread on what was at my yard yesterday when I went out to make one of those hive transfers. 
Nice update!


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

That guy is a little stud! Worked right through the sting even when given an out to leave.


----------



## CreamPuffFarm (Apr 28, 2011)

What a rush it is to get a swarm of bees. 
Marshall, great job. You've done something that millions of adults would be too chicken to even attempt!


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Have your son wear a basebll cap, it'll help keep the veil away from his face, works for me &#55357;&#56349;&#55357;&#56349;&#55357;&#56349;&#55357;&#56349;&#55357;&#56349;&#55357;&#56349;&#55357;&#56349;&#55357;&#56349;&#55357;&#56349;&#55357;&#56349;&#55357;&#56349;&#55357;&#56349;&#55357;&#56349;


----------

